# good ending



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Sometimes you mess up, and sometimes it goes your way. And I got a taste of both sides of that coin this past Saturday. So you try to learn from your mistakes and you keep hunting. Because you can't kill one at home doing yardwork. And persistence with some patience paid off...


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like you took some time to take a couple well composed pictures a swell. Congratulations!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great bird but dont haul it over your shoulder like that unless you really like fleas and mites, just say'n lolz


-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome! Man these pictures are already killing me! #turkeyjunkie


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Great bird but dont haul it over your shoulder like that unless you really like fleas and mites, just say'n lolz
> 
> -DallanC


That's my favorite part - toting out a turkey over my shoulder...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Had the chance to go out for a flash hunt before work this morning to a spot I'd never hunted before. It's been a couple or 3 years since I killed one with the .410 so I toted it.

Everything came together spectacularly and I killed a long spurred turkey that flew right into my lap right off the roost. It was an extremely memorable experience that I doubt I'll have again any time soon.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Man, that is a beautiful bird. Love it when hunts everything go right on a hunt, however, that is almost never the case.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, good job!

.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's his spurs...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

A buddy got a nice LE bird this morning...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Got in a late hunt today with my grandson and he pulled the trigger on this one with five minutes to spare .


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hawglips said:


> A buddy got a nice LE bird this morning...


Thats a dang good lookin' bird! wait, is that a Merriams!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wow...i'd hate to be the other turkeys getting shredded with those spurs. Good thing you took home out of the gene pool. I'm sure the other birds are singing your praises!

Nice that you could get out with your grandson too!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> Thats a dang good lookin' bird! wait, is that a Merriams!


Yep, he's a Merriams.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Grandson and I had another good afternoon hunt in NC today.
17.7 lbs, 10-1/4" beard, 2 x 1-1/4" spurs
Henned-up field bird left the hens and came about 150 yds across the field to the Call


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic got him a hard earned bird this morning.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, I'm jealous, I'm clearly gonna have to go somewhere back east to do a little turkey hunting.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic's youth got him a young gobbler this morning.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Was able to kill this UT bird last week. Had a tough hunt with unsociable birds...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Buddy got a hard earned GS bird this week


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

On the last day of the season this week a buddy filled his tag.

I guess that's a "good ending" for the season and this thread...


----------

